# Which Gimbal? Tech noob here



## leeandfay (May 2, 2017)

Hi guys, 

I'm thinking about getting a gimbal so I can do some basic film making of our business and day to day stuff. 
Need some more video content on our website and want to try and do something half decent.

No real budget for it but my camera is a Canon Eos M10 so basically a little blogging camera. 

Obviously google and YouTube throw me towards a DJI Ronin or Zhiyun Crane 2 etc but they look like they will only support bigger more expensive cameras.

Any help is appreciated


----------



## GeeWhizRS (Nov 1, 2019)

I have a Zhiyun Q3 which is for mobiles and it's pretty good. If you can get away with using a mobile I think they're up to the Q4 now. https://amzn.to/2YO3fAu They're not fortunes. A bit of before and after footage I took a few years ago. 



If you are set on using a compact camera, Zhiyun do a Crane M2 that may suit you. But I haven't had a go with that one. https://amzn.to/2YF1yFG


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

Maybe start off with a good old fashioned steady cam. No point spending loads to find you don't really "get into it". A steadycam will be about £60.


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

I started with one of these - in fact I still have it and use it, even though I now have a DJI Ronin S

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/S40-40cm...907782?hash=item1cdaadcdc6:g:inAAAOSwKc5dlrUE

They have their own pros, 1 being no need to worry about battery life, but the main benefit is the speed you can pan/tilt it etc. You're not limited by motor speed.

Also, electronic gimbals can introduce micro-jitters, which can be noticed depending on FPS/SS etc of the camera settings.


----------



## leeandfay (May 2, 2017)

Cheers 

I've taken some of the advice and got myself an Oslo Mobile 3 to use my ip11 pro with to see if I can do bits on the fly with it.

IF I like it I will get a nice new camera and gimbal :thumb:


----------

